# Booze run - any decent hotels near the Barracuda?



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

We have now moved from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. Looking to stock up on booze from Barracuda shop before Ramadan starts. Trouble is we 2 kids and hubbie only gets one day off a week. Think it a bit much to expect our kids to travel 5 hr round trip in one day. Thinking of perhaps staying in a nice hotel on Thursday and then to Barracuda of the Friday. Anyone recommend anywhere nice to stay clost to the Barracuda shop?

Happyhour

PS. Why is it that people travel all the way to Barracuda and then just buy 1 crate of beer?


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

happyhour said:


> We have now moved from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. Looking to stock up on booze from Barracuda shop before Ramadan starts. Trouble is we 2 kids and hubbie only gets one day off a week. Think it a bit much to expect our kids to travel 5 hr round trip in one day. Thinking of perhaps staying in a nice hotel on Thursday and then to Barracuda of the Friday. Anyone recommend anywhere nice to stay clost to the Barracuda shop?
> 
> Happyhour
> 
> PS. Why is it that people travel all the way to Barracuda and then just buy 1 crate of beer?


It could work out quite nicely for you having your kids with you as there is the Dreamland Waterpark right next to Barracuda. I think it only costs AED100 per adult for entrance and you can also stay over for the night. They have bungalows as well as camping if I'm not mistaken. All the information you'll need is on their website.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

happyhour said:


> PS. Why is it that people travel all the way to Barracuda and then just buy 1 crate of beer?


Because you still save, and it's nice to get out of Dubai a bit. We did the trip this weekend. Took the bypass road back and it was heavenly!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why don't you stay at barracuda? The food's fine and the accom is OK.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

happyhour said:


> We have now moved from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. Looking to stock up on booze from Barracuda shop before Ramadan starts. Trouble is we 2 kids and hubbie only gets one day off a week. Think it a bit much to expect our kids to travel 5 hr round trip in one day. Thinking of perhaps staying in a nice hotel on Thursday and then to Barracuda of the Friday. Anyone recommend anywhere nice to stay clost to the Barracuda shop?
> 
> Happyhour
> 
> PS. Why is it that people travel all the way to Barracuda and then just buy 1 crate of beer?



Why drive all the way to Barracuda when you can get booze from several places in AD, without all the hassle? You will pay more, but think if the time & effort you will save.

IMO, Barracuda resort is vile & it frequently smells bad around there. Possibly the Hilton in RAK?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> IMO, Barracuda resort is vile & it frequently smells bad around there. Possibly the Hilton in RAK?
> 
> -


That's just cos of the poeple who stay there....

Failing that come to Ajman, the booze shop here is the same price (defo) and it's right next to 2 hotels - Kempinski and Ajman beach hotel....

Kempinski's beach club is great too - and one of the best beaches on the West Coast!

Closer too!


----------

